# Zanderkant Kauli



## h3nn3 (9. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Raubfischliebhaber.. 
Ich bin vor kurzem auf die "Zanderkant Kaulis" gestoßen. Ich finde die Köder sehen ganz fängig aus. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Kaulis?
Welche Farben laufen?
Und wie führt ihr den Köder?
lg, h3nn3


----------



## Eilenburger (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Also ich finde die echt klasse...sind universell einsetztbar und sind sehr fängig! Mein Favorit ist die Farbe "Pünktchen" #6 und halt die Klassiker wie "klarglitter" oder "goldglitter".
Und vom Preis her auch in Ordnung!


----------



## kosh87 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

mit stinger gehen sie nach zanderbissen ziemlich schnell kaputt, ohne stinger und grossen einzelhaken laufen sie nicht, wie ich es gern möchte. aber vom preis her akzeptabel und durchaus fängig.


----------



## Promachos (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hallo!

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit ein paar Päckchen vom "Pünktchen" geordert und sie (in der Originalverpackung!) in einer meiner Angelboxen vergessen. Sie haben sich innerhalb eines guten Jahres in eine stinkende undefinierte Suppe verwandelt|bigeyes und wurden als Sondermüll entsorgt.
Also: schnell verangeln!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Eilenburger (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Das stimmt...
ich hab ein paar gefunden die noch nen Bleikopf drin hatten und die Konsestenz von denen konntest du auch vergessen!

Also Langlebig ist anders...ich find sie aber trotzdem gut!


----------



## Veit (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Ist wohl auch logisch, dass die Gummimischung angesichts des Preises nicht so doll sein kann... 
Ich benutze da lieber die wahren Orginale (Spro Playboy ehemals Fibretail-Shad, gab es schon lange vor den Kaulis), mit denen kommen derart unschöne Überraschungen nicht vor. An der Elbe dieses Jahr mit Abstand mein bester Gummi. An stehenden Gewässern und anderen Flüssen hatte ich damit hingegen nur gelegentliche, eher schlechte Fänge.


----------



## Justsu (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hallo,

der Kauli ist auf jeden Fall einer meiner Lieblingsköder, auch wenn die Qualität sehr variiert. Ich habe z.B. welche zu Hause, die eine extrem weiche Gummimischung, eine sehr schmierige Oberfläche und einen sehr starken Gummigeruch haben. Dann habe ich wieder andere, welche härter, weniger schmierig, weniger Geruchsintensiv sind und auch noch besser laufen...

Diese Probleme sollten sich aber bald erledigt haben, es gibt jetzt den "Made in Germany"-Kauli (allerdings bisher erst in zwei Farben) zu kaufen. Ich konnte diesen Köder schon einmal fischen und muss sagen, wirklich top! Eine schöne, feste Gummimischung, nicht schmierig, fast geruchsneutral und auch vom Laufverhalten top! - Allerdings auch ein wenig teurer.


----------



## h3nn3 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@ Veit
Dies Jahr an der Elbe dein bester Köder. Galt das jetzt dem Kauli oder dem Playboy?
Kommt es immer vor, dass die Kaulis "wegschmilzen" oder hat es auch was mit der Lagerung der Köder zu tun?
lg, h3nn3


----------



## Veit (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@ h3nn: Der Playboy natürlich. In green tomato.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Die Kaulis laufen am Rhein teilweise besser wie andere Köder..halten aber nicht lange wenn man mal ein Fisch dran hat...hatte bis jetzt auch nur die Kaulis aus Asien....mal schauen wie die Germany Qualität sein wird...


----------



## h3nn3 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Okay, danke.
Ich habe letzte Woche 4 Päcken bestellt von den Kaulis, mal sehen wie die so sind. 
Generell fehlen mir glaube ich derart schmale Köder für Zander noch in der Box. Bislang habe ich nur den Tottershad von HT
Werde die Playboy aber noch ausprobieren denk ich 
lg, h3nn3


----------



## e!k (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hoffen wir mal das die Kaulis nicht "weglaufen" bzw. sich in Luft auflösen


----------



## aqauwatch (11. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

würde dir sehr dringend empfehlen, die kaulis mit nem 3/0 haken mit zusätzlichen angstdrilling, ziwhmlich nach am schwanz zu fischen. die zander stehen darauf entweder in den kopf oder nur in den schwanz zu beiße. mit 4/0 oder 6/0 haken, bekommst du einfach zu vile fehlbisse. probier sie mal als köder beim texasrig. d aklappen die noch besser


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Die Zander packen den Köder meistens in der Mitte. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Knigge007 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Kann mir den keiner gute Zander Gummis für Stillgewässer sagen ?

Außer Kopytos... 

Fische an einer Seenplatte wo die oberen "neueren" Seen natürlich etwas klarer sind und auch so ziemlich kein Kraut haben die unteren sind bissle trüber gut verkrautet (bis auf die Einläufe) und auch 1-1,5° wärmer wegen der Oberflächenwasserabschöpfung.


----------



## Slotti (11. August 2010)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Walleye Assassin von Bass Assassin

Ich habe bei recht klarem Wasser sehr gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Farben gemacht :

http://www.camo-tackle.de/walleye-assassin-chartreuse-diamond-p-482.html

http://www.camo-tackle.de/walleye-assassin-clear-gold-p-2357.html

http://www.camo-tackle.de/walleye-assassin-green-pumpkin-gold-p-2733.html


----------



## der_raubfisch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hallo,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Ködern für mein klares Heimatgewässer. Bin auf den Spro Playboy gestoßen. Hier di Auswahl:

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/sprohs810playboy90gummifisch-p-6368.html

Ich denke da an Farben wie Pearl Brown oder Crystal Gold. Was meint ihr? Welche der Farben würdet ihr für klares Gewässer bevorzugen?

Grüße


----------



## wallerwoller (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

ich finde die kaulis absolut fähig...die mischung ist super....hab allerdings noch keine längerfristige lagerung gehabt...an der elbe hab ich damit mal sowas von besser gefangen als vorher#6...finde es auch eben gerade gut, das die nicht so wild laufen....hab auch noch nie nen fisch so wild wedeln sehen. wenn man sie vom grund hebt machen sie ein paar dezente ausschläge und gleiten dann detent...wie die orginale halt...
liegen super in der strömung...und wenn ein dicker zander voll draubeisst, ist jeder gufi nicht mehr so fotogen. hab damit sogar gut fefangen wenn keine schaufel mehr dran war|supergri...
ich fische am liebsten die pinkies.
bestelle mir immer die köder(wunsch)box...3x 10 kaulis (farbe nach wahl) +2x 10 jig-köpe (gew. nach wahl) +spin snaps + box für 30...

http://www.der-anglershop.de/kunstkoeder/zanderkant-kauli/koderbox.html

 das geht klar...nimmste noch ne kleinigkeit dabei fällt das porto auch noch weg#6
fazit:top


----------



## Nargos (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

habe mit denen in der hamburger elbe auch sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht letztes jahr.
besonders gut lief bei mir ein model in natürlichem dekor in dunkelgrün und weiß.


----------



## lio18168 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Bin auch total begeistert von den Kaulis. Hatte sie mir letzte Woche bestellt. Wo sie geliefert wurden bin ich gleich mal los zum testen.Hatte gleich zwei schöne Hechte auf Gold/Glitter.


----------



## maxe-hh (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

leider werden die bei mir am besten laufenden farben nicht mehr vertrieben. naja, gibt ja noch andere gut köder und dieses jahr muss ich sagen liefen die bei mir noch überhaupt nicht gut. glaube hatte erst einen zander auf nen kauli.


----------



## wallerwoller (23. September 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

und sie fangen und fangen und fangen und fangen...


----------



## Domi_br (23. September 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Wie steht es mit euren Erfahrung mit den Kaulis im Stillwasser??


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Ich habe mir gestern in einem Hamburger Fachgeschäft mal zwei Packung Kaulis gekauft, weil ich dringend eine bestimmte Farbe brauchte (törtelgrün). Wollte dafür nicht extra meine bewährten Stinte bzw. Playboys übers www bestellen. 

Was soll ich sagen?! Respekt, sowas schlechtes hab ich noch nie erlebt. Von den fünf Ködern in der Packung hat bei keinem einzigen der Schwanzteller Aktion gemacht. Selbst bei schnellstem Zug liefen die Köder GARNICHT. 

Es ist ja nicht neu, dass auch No Action-Shads ganz gut fangen, aber wenn ich einen Gummi mit Schaufelschwanz kaufe, erwarte ich auch, dass dieser eine entsprechende Aktion erzeugt. Bei den Produkten der Konkurenz ist das schließlich auch der Fall.

Wer glaubt, das sei nur eine böse Behauptung, dem schicke ich gerne so ein Teil zu. Fischen will ich mit sowas jedenfalls nicht, aber ich hab die Dinger erstmal aufgehoben. Die zweite Packung hab ich noch nicht geöffnet, aber es wäre schon eine Überraschung, wenn die besser funktioniert.


----------



## wallerwoller (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

wenn du sie nicht mehr haben willst....ich biete mich da an....kannste mir gerne schicken#h


----------



## Buxte (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Da gebe ich dir recht Veit!
Ich hatte mir auch welche im BAC gekauft, die liefen auch überhaupt nicht,
Laut Max haben die die Schaufelschwanzform geändert, die alten Modelle liefen 1A, aber was das nun soll...#q


----------



## wallerwoller (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

stimmt schon, dass die nicht soooo "laufen" wie z.b. kopytos...aber genau deshalb mag ich die ja auch...wenn man sie jedoch schnell anhebt oder anzieht...bewegt sich der mini teller schon ein wenig....ist halt nen "Low" aktion shad...daruch hat er aber auch nicht so nen wahnsins wiederstand in der strömung. aber das ict halt geschmackssache...fangen tun se alle. wenn man se führen kann.


----------



## wallerwoller (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

ich frage mich gerade ob die solch schwankungen haben;+...das die so garnicht laufen hatte ich noch nicht. ich bestelle die immer über "der angler-shop"...
ich fische die immer an 3er -4er haken (10-30g).
die playboys werd ich mir aber auch mal zum testen bestellen


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@ Wallerwoller: Ja klar, will ich keine Kopyto-Aktion, wenn ich solche Dinger kaufe. Aber ich kenn es ja von den Stinten bzw. Playboys: Der kleine Schwanzteller vibriert ganz fein. Bei den Kaulis passiert aber wirklich garnix.

Es hingen da zwei unterschiedliche Packungen. Einmal eine mit 3 Stk. und einmal eine mit 5 Stk. Ich habe im LAden mal beide nebeneinander gehalten. Die Gummis aus der 3er Packung schienen einen Tick kürzer zu sein. Waren jedenfalls nicht 100 % identisch mit den 5ern. Ich habe mich letztlich für die 5er Packung entschieden, weil der Preis günstiger war (4,99 Euro für 5 Stk. und 3,99 Euro für 3 Stk.). Würde mich ja interessieren ob die 3er Aktion gemacht hatten. Aber nachdem ich schon extra 20 km zu dem Laden gefahren bin nur wegen diesem Köder oder besser gesagt der Farbe, werd ich mir das garantiert nicht nochmal antun. Bin so schon sauer genug deswegen!

@ Buxte: Da hatte ich sie auch her.


----------



## Domi_br (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Ich kann nur bestätigen dass bei mir die Kaulis aus der 3-er Packung schön vibrieren...


----------



## e!k (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Ich muss Veit da rechtgeben. Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal eine kleine Fabauswahl bestellt. Direkt in dem der-angler-shop und die Schwanzteller laufen tatsächlich nicht. Unter schnellen Zug garnicht und beim absinken nur  wenn sie Lust dazu haben. Dazu kommt bei meinen noch (weiss nich ob das die alten sind) eine absolut mieserable Gummimischung, die sofort zerfleddert. Bei der Farbe weiss laufen diese sogar rund um den Jighaken grau an und sehen nach wenigen Minuten fischen absolut gammelig aus. Für mich war das ein Argument diesen Köder nicht großartig zu fischen. 
Bei den Playboys verhält sich das vollkommen anders. Die laufen so, wie man es will und die Gummimischung ist super. 
Bei den Kaulis habe ich auch schon gehört, dass die sich irgendwann einfach auflösen und man nurnoch Matsche in der Köderbox hat. Das ist mir allerdings noch nicht passiert. Dafür aber bei einer Packung der Strehlow-Köder von Balzer die ich mir probeweise gekauft hatte. Das war echt eine riesige Sauerei in der Köderbox.


----------



## Eilenburger (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Ich habe auch schon beide gefischt und muss sagen das die Stinte/Playboys wirklich richtig gut laufen.

Allerdings kann ich nicht bestätigen das die Kaulis gar nicht laufen. Ich war mit denen eigentlich relativ zufrieden...allerdings ist die Gummimischung wirklich für den Axxxx!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@Veit es sind zwei verschiedene Sorten im Umlauf!Hatte auch die schlechte Sorte gefischt die Kaulis liefen überhaupt nicht. Musst mal die alten Kaulis probieren es ist zurzeit der Renner am Rhein.

War das ne Blaue verpackung?


----------



## maxe-hh (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

es gibt welche mit ganz runden teller (müssten die alten, oder eben andere fabrikate sein) laufen 1a. die mit dem nicht ganz runden teller laufen leider garnicht.


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@ badboy + maxehh: Blaue Verpackung (Pack mit Klipp-Verschluss) und eher eckiger Schwanzteller. Werden wohl die nicht "funktionstüchtigen" gewesen sein.
Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, dass diese Modelle dann noch vertrieben werden, wenn offensichtlich bekannt ist, dass sie nicht laufen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Moin...
Da muss ich Buxte und Veit auch recht geben. Ich kauf die auch in den selben Laden und das komische ist, die aus den 5er Packungen laufen gar nicht und die aus den 3er Packungen laufen astrein! Echt merkwürdig...


----------



## Donald84 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Moin,

ich kenne "den Laden" in HH auch. Ich finde nur vom angrabbeln, dass die Gummiqualität eher schlechter ist, als die von den Playboys. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

Auch wenn ich von Playboys/Stint absolut überzeugt bin... eigentlich finde ich den Preis für die Abrissquote heftig, da summiert sich am Ende des Tages eine ziemlich stolze Zahl.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Guck mal bei mbfishing, da bekommst gute Stinte zum guten Preis


----------



## Seb83 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

ich hatte mir bei "der-Angler" die Box bestellt mit 30 Kaulis drinne. Mal ab davon das die Box nach drei Tagen am Wasser kaputt gegangen ist (Verschlusskappe ab) gibt es Köder die laufen und andere wieder nicht! Das mit den unterschiedlichen Schwanztellern habe ich dabei auch beobachtet. Finde das echt krass, kaufst da Ware und kannst die Hälfte in die Tonne kloppen!


----------



## Jünger (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Wie badboy199 schon sagt: Es sind zwei, um genau zu sein, drei Sorten im Umlauf. Die "alten" Kaulis liefen astrein, Gummimischung etwas weicher und daher anfälliger als bei den mbfishing-Stinten, die es damals noch nicht gab (oder die ich noch nicht kannte). Aber exakt die Low Action, die ich für Zander haben will. Die böse Überraschung kam mit der nächsten Bestellung beim anglershop. Nicht nur die Verpackung war neu, auch die Kaulis mit viereckigem, statt runden Schwanzteller, die überhaupt nicht liefen. (Nichts desto trotz hat sich selbst an denen kurz nach der Schonzeit ein hungriger 84er vergriffen...) Wie ich gehört habe, war das eine verunglückte Made in China - Produktion, die Jörg Strehlow veranlasst hat, die Zusammenarbeit aufzukündigen. Deshalb auch die neue "deutsche" Serie, die wieder an die bisherige Qualität anknüpft. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es ärgerlich ist, wenn man auf ein paar tausend unbrauchbaren Gummiködern sitzen bleibt. Aber in den Handel gehören die nicht - auch nicht für einen reduzierten Preis - sondern in den Schmelzofen!

Mit der Lagerfähigkeit habe ich übrigens null Probleme. Da ich mir noch schnell Restbestände der alten Kaulis besorgt hatte, liegen jetzt manche bei mir schon im dritten Jahr herum und zeigen null Anzeichen von Alterung. Unterschiedliche Farben sollte man eh nicht zusammen lagern. Aber das gilt ja auch für andere Hersteller.

Irgendwer hat hier eine Farbe fürs klare Stillwasser gesucht. Schau dir mal violettglitter an. War beim Vertikalfischen auf der Talsperre eine Bank.


----------



## micbrtls (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@Jünger: Was ich da nun gar nicht verstehe, ist die Aussage der Farbauswahl auf DVD und im Raubfisch 05/2011: "Sollte der Zander tatsächlich darauf warten, dass sich das Rotauge in seinem Gewässer violett, braun oder grün verfärbt...."

Durch viele Kundengespräche weiss ich, das es Regionen gibt, in denen einige Farben besser laufen als andere. Es gibt Kunden, die schwören auf violett, die nächsten auf weiss, wieder andere auf Kaulbarsch.... Haben die alle keine Ahnung? Beim letzten Ausflug mit Veit ging nix auf weiss, Kaulbarsch, Green Tomato oder Salt & Pepper. Erst als wir auf neon-gelbe Köder umgestiegen sind, kamen die Bisse. Und wer hat schon mal ein neon-gelbes Rotauge gesehen?

Passt natürlich: Im Magazin sind Köder in rot/braun, grün und braun zu sehen. Um dann noch für den Angel-Einsteiger, der sich auf einen solchen Bericht verlässt, weiter zu verwirren, brauch dieser nur in den Shop zu schauen.

Sorry, ich halter Herrn Strehlow für einen sehr guten Angler. Aber wenn ich als reltiver Neuling mir ein solches Verhalten oder solche Köderserien mit solchen Argumenten verkaufen würde oder mir solche Sätze wegen der Farben erlauben würde, gäbe es von diversen AB-Mitgliedern und dass zu Recht richtig viel und massiven Ärger.

Ich hätte die (Ein Kunde berichtete von ca. 40000) Köder, bevor die meinen Namen ruinieren würden, zum Produzenten zurück geschickt oder vor Ort vernichtet. Viele Angler, die den Zanderkant Kauli eingesetzt haben, sind zu mir gewechselt. Viele haben sich erkundigt, ob die Qualität der Köder in den nächsten Jahren gleich bleibt. Die Antwort viel zu deren Wohlgefallen aus.

Und sagen wir mal zu made in China: Ich könnte meine Köder auch bis zu 30 % preiswerter ran bekommen! Ich verzichte drauf, weil ich weiss dass meine Lieferanten hochwertige Materialien einsetzen. Dementsprechend werden auch die Köder!

Und für die Angler, die einen weicheren Köder als den Stint in ca. 12,5 cm haben wollen, gibts im Oktober den AIDO in 13 cm.


----------



## e!k (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Das Argument mit den Farben auf der DVD mag sicherlich auch seine richtige Seite haben. Sicherlich färben sich keine Futterfische rosa, grellgrün oder in irgendeine andere unnatürlich Farbe. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob der Fisch eine vermeintliche Beute in manchen Situationen in grellgrün nicht besser erkennt, als in "naturfaben", wie zum Beispiel einen braunen Kaulbarsch. Denn gerade im Fluss gehe ich davon aus, dass ein Raubtier eine potentielle Mahlzeit nicht schwimmen lässt, weil ihm die Farbe nicht gefällt und im Extremfall das Risiko eingeht länger nichts fressen zu können. 
Ein weiteres Argument ist zusätzlich der im Tierreich hin und wieder auftretende Albinismus. Diese Tiere haben eine andere Farbe als ihre Artgenossen und leben aufgrund ihrer Auffälligkeit wesentlich gefährlicher als ihre Geschwister. Da sie schneller erkannt werden ist die Gefahr für sie besonders hoch gefressen zu werden. 
Naturfarben haben absolut ihre Berechtigung und sind ausserordentlich fängig. ZUdem sind sie vielseitig und eiegntlich immer einsetzbar und ich denke in diesem Punkt hat Herr Strehlow recht. Bei trübem Wasser/Wetter muss nicht zwangsläufig eine Schockfarbe moniert werden, da natur ebenso fängt. Unter Umständen bringt ein auffälliger Köder aber einfach mehr Bisse weil er besser erkannt wird. Die Form des Köders und die erzeugten Druckwellen sind ja schliesslich identisch zu den naturgetreuen Varianten. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*



e!k schrieb:


> Das Argument mit den Farben auf der DVD mag sicherlich auch seine richtige Seite haben. Sicherlich färben sich keine Futterfische rosa, grellgrün oder in irgendeine andere unnatürlich Farbe. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob der Fisch eine vermeintliche Beute in manchen Situationen in grellgrün nicht besser erkennt, als in "naturfaben", wie zum Beispiel einen braunen Kaulbarsch. Denn gerade im Fluss gehe ich davon aus, dass ein Raubtier eine potentielle Mahlzeit nicht schwimmen lässt, weil ihm die Farbe nicht gefällt und im Extremfall das Risiko eingeht länger nichts fressen zu können.
> Ein weiteres Argument ist zusätzlich der im Tierreich hin und wieder auftretende Albinismus. Diese Tiere haben eine andere Farbe als ihre Artgenossen und leben aufgrund ihrer Auffälligkeit wesentlich gefährlicher als ihre Geschwister. Da sie schneller erkannt werden ist die Gefahr für sie besonders hoch gefressen zu werden.
> Naturfarben haben absolut ihre Berechtigung und sind ausserordentlich fängig. ZUdem sind sie vielseitig und eiegntlich immer einsetzbar und ich denke in diesem Punkt hat Herr Strehlow recht. Bei trübem Wasser/Wetter muss nicht zwangsläufig eine Schockfarbe moniert werden, da natur ebenso fängt. Unter Umständen bringt ein auffälliger Köder aber einfach mehr Bisse weil er besser erkannt wird. Die Form des Köders und die erzeugten Druckwellen sind ja schliesslich identisch zu den naturgetreuen Varianten.



Genauso ist es!

Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass die Köderfarbe eine sehr, sehr große Bedeutung hat. 
Und das Argument mit der Wahrnehmbarkeit einer Farbe für den Fisch spielt dabei eine enorme Rolle. 

Ich habe es am Bodden und auch dem Mittellauf der Elbe sehr schön testen können, weil das Spots waren an denen man im Schnitt 10 Zander und mehr bei 1 x Angeln gefangen hat. Da merkt man dann schon sehr deutlich ob einer Farbe besser geht als die andere. 
Ich habe selbst am stückzahlmäßig besten Angeltag in diesem Jahr (zusammen mit einem guten Kumpel ca. 60 Zander an einem Vormittag, davon 10 Ü70 cm ) festgestellt, dass die Köderfarbe keinesfalls egal ist, selbst wenn rund ums Boot der Fisch gestapelt steht. 

Meine Erkenntnis: Für die Fängigkeit einer Köderfarbe sind sowohl Trübungsgrad des Wasser als auch Lichteinfall (Sonne oder Wolken/Mittag oder Dämmerung) ganz entscheidend. Man kann teilweise mitverfolgen, wie eine Köderfarbe bei sonnigem Himmel einen Biss nach dem anderen bringt und so bald es sich zugezogen hat überhaupt nicht mehr geht. Wechselt man dann die Farbe, läuft es plötzlich wieder. 

Sorry, aber wenn mir da irgendwer erzählen will, dass die Köderfarbe egal sei, dann ist das schlichtweg Stuss.


----------



## Donald84 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

naja...

ich habe die DVD auch gesehen.

Ich habe die Aussage von Hr. Strehlow so verstanden, dass sich der Angler auf das Fischen an sich (was auch immer man darunter versteht: Platzwahl, Technik etc.) fokussieren sollte, anstatt alle paar Würfe Köderfarbe zu wechseln.
Und wenn ich manche Anfänger am Wasser sehe, dann muss ich dem einfach mal zustimmen.

Mit Sicherheit spielt die Farbe eine entscheidende Rolle; 
ist damit aber der Anfänger (den ich als Adressat der DVD vermute) nicht überfordert, für alle Situationen die passende Farbe zu wählen?


----------



## Kingkurt70 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren mal diverse Kaulis bestellt. Mit denen habe ich einen ganzen Zander in der Elbe gefangen, bevor sie zusammenklebten und in einer unidentifizierbaren Masse endeten.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei den Playboys, die etwas teurer sind, oder den Stinten von MB Fishing. Die haben deutlich bessere Qualität als die Zanderkant Kaulis.
Bei mir läuft in der Elbe schon seit Jahren Green Tomato am Besten. Ich fange damit bestimmt 3/5. meiner Fische und fange damit eigentlich immer an, wenn ich auf die Steinpackung komme.


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*



Donald84 schrieb:


> naja...
> 
> ich habe die DVD auch gesehen.
> 
> ...



Mein Posting hat sich nicht konkret auf Strehlow bezogen, schon allein weil ich die DVD garnicht gesehen habe. Aber die Behauptung "Farbe ist egal" hört und liest man ja immermal wieder. 


Du hast selbstverständlich auch recht. Wenn keine Zander am Platz sind bzw. der Köder nicht dort läuft, wo sie sich aufhalten, bringt die beste Köderfarbe nix. Das Finden des Fisches ist selbstverständlich der wichtigste Schritt, um überhaupt die Chance zu haben, ihn auch zu fangen.


----------



## Jünger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Für die Elbe reichen mir inzwischen zwei Farben: Was helles bei hohem, trübem Wasser, was natürliches bei klarem Niedrigwasser. Punkt. Ich bin halt gern mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs und so ist im Rucksack immer noch genug Platz für die Thermoskanne mit Kaffee. Falls ich dadurch einen Fisch weniger fangen sollte, stört mich das nicht, weil ich nichts davon weiß. Auf jeden Fall waren meine Fänge nicht besser, als ich noch zehn verschiedene Modelle in fünf verschiedenen Größen und Farben herumgeschleppt habe. Im Gegenteil. 

@micbrtls: Was ist mit der DVD? Ich muss mich doch nicht für fremde Behauptungen verteidigen. Und falls du dich auf meinen Tipp fürs klare Stillwasser beziehst: violettglitter ist beim Kauli eher keine Farbe, finde ich, sondern ein ziemlich unauffälliges Dekor, das sich dem jeweiligen Untergrund anpassen und deshalb für klares Wasser geeignet sein dürfte. Das gibt es natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern. Aber in dem Thread ging es ja nun mal um den Zanderkant Kauli...

Zu Strehlows Verkaufsstrategie kann ich nur sagen: Vertrauen ist schnell zerstört und nur mühsam wieder aufgebaut. Muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## micbrtls (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@Jünger: Ich habe dich in keinster Weise angegriffen! Wenn das so rüber gekommen sein soll, sorry!

Aber als ich die DVD gesehen habe, kam es bei mir so rüber, dass die Farbe egal ist. Dagegen habe ich aber reichlich Kundenaussagen und auch eigene Erfahrungen, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten.

Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen: Stelle, Angeltechnik, Führungsstiehl, Schnur, Vorfach und Köder! Erst wenn das alles stimmt, gibts die schönsten Fangtage. Sicher, es mag auch den einen oder anderen Tag geben, wo die Zander alles attakieren, was nicht bei drei aus dem Wasser ist, diese Tage sind aber äußerst selten.

Bleibe dabei: Ich halte Herrn Strehlow für einen sehr guten Angler, sein Satz über die Farben war daneben! Ich selber verkaufe den AIDO in 34 Farben, da steht pink an Position 4!


----------



## Zander96_HH (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Mal ne Frage an dich,Veit und die anderen Playboy liebhaber,krieg man die auch ausserhalb des WWW,bei Camo-Tackle finde ich sie nicht,und ich wollte mich nicht umbedingt noch woanders registrieren..


danke


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*



Zander96_HH schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an dich,Veit und die anderen Playboy liebhaber,krieg man die auch ausserhalb des WWW,bei Camo-Tackle finde ich sie nicht,und ich wollte mich nicht umbedingt noch woanders registrieren..
> 
> 
> danke


 
Hey Zander96_HH, 

Ruf mal bei Vögler in Billsted an ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ich glaube aber die haben die. Aber wie gesagt bin mir nicht ganz sicher.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## micbrtls (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

@Matze: Nicht nur ich fange den Fisch, es ist das passende Gesamtpaket: Der Köder muss in Farbe, Form und Größe zum Fisch passen, der Haken muss in Ordnung sein und der Räuber sollte so wenig wie möglich vom Vorfach mit bekommen. Dann braucht´s noch ne vernünftige Schnur. Ansonsten ist´s mit auswerfen, Köderkontakt und Drillen schlecht. Auch muss die Rute passen, da man sonst keinen Biss mitbekommt. Dazu muss der Platz passen, an dem gefischt wird. Wenn kein Zander da ist, kannst auch schlecht fangen.


----------



## angelarne (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Tja. Ich kenne die Kaulis von Herrn Strehlow nicht, wohl aber die Playboys und die Stint Shads.
Eigentlich bin ich ein großer Freund von natürlichen Farben, wurde letztens aber auch öfters eines besseren belehrt, wie diese Fänge zeigen.

Beide auf Stintshad in 9cm in grün-weiß fluo (zumindest meine Schwarzlichtlampe hat mir geziegt, dass der Köder fluoreszierend ist). 

Der Barsch hatte 42 cm und der Zander 93cm.

Greetz @ micbrtls :vik:


----------



## angelarne (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Der Barsch fehlt noch...

Den gibt es hier zu sehen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218898&page=24

Ich habe auf die stint shads noch weitere fangen können aber dieser hier war der Größte!


----------



## Eilenburger (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Die Stinte sind auch wirklich Bombe und sind meiner Meinung nach im Preis / Leistungsverhältnis deutlich besser. 
Ich hatte früher auch immer die Kauli´s und fische jetzt schon das ganze Jahr mit den Stinten...und habe auch vor dabei zu bleiben! Es reicht schon sich die Gummimischungen von beiden anzuschaun...um fest zu stellen welcher Gummi haltbarer ist^^!


----------



## fishing jones (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Habe mir auch die StintShads vor ein paar Wochen geholt.
Vorallem natürliche Farben wie Bernstein und Kaulbarsch:m

Die Gummimischung ist Top sowie das Laufverhalten. Die lassen 
sich auch super am Texas Rig fischen. Hab bis jetzt zwar noch keinen ordentlichen Fisch auf die Shads verbuchen können, doch mal gucken was morgen läuft|supergri

Greets


----------



## zorra (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Bei mir laufen die Dinger an trotz Owener und Gamaktsuköppe
sowohl die alte Serie von Spro wie die neue von MB versuche es jetzt mal mit den Drahtköppen von D.I hoffe das es besser wird laufen tun se gut und fangen tun se beide.....hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit dem Anlaufen und nee Lösung????ich weiss mit dem Weichnacher das kann man nicht ändern.
gr.zorra


----------



## R1dDle (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

ich kann auch http://wir-haben-billiger.de/jtl_shop/index.php?k=43  bestens empfehlen! #h


----------



## Eilenburger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Ich bin "Pünktchen" fetischist |supergri...das liegt aber daran das ich meistens an großen & klaren Kiesgruben unterwegs bin. Und dort bekommen wir auf nichts anderes mehr Bisse...

Ich bekomme meine Stinte von MB Fishing...wie denke ich viele hier!


----------



## zorra (24. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Die echten kriege ich vom Fischhändler oder Makromarkt....die Gummistinte von Spro- NL -MB oder Belgien.
gr.zorra


----------



## andreas999 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hi

hat jemand erfahrung mit den kaulis von dem shop hier >> http://wir-haben-billiger.de/jtl_shop/Ukis-Gummifische ?  ich las mir mal 20 zukommen und teste sie mal. sehen ja auf den bildern nicht schlecht aus und sind ja auch nicht teuer.


Gruß Andreas999


----------



## marcs (25. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hallo Andreas,
die Fische kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ich angel selber mit denen.
Besonders vertikal habe ich mit den Teilen schon richtig gut abgeräumt, die werden bei Dir garantiert kein Fehlkauf.

Marc


----------



## andreas999 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

he marcs thx für die schnelle antwort ich denke morgen bekomm ich die kaulis von dem shop da ich donnerstag bestellt habe. gleich mal testen wenn sie da sind .

Gruß Andreas999


----------



## Fischerpapst (27. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

hi, 
Könnt ihr mir sagen mit wieviel Gramm fischt ihr die Kaulis
in Kiesteiche bei einer Tief von max. Tief 9m bis 15m. Ich fische 
zur zeit mit 12 gramm, Kaulis 12 cm und komme damit nicht soweit raus.
Danke für eure Antwort.

mfg Fischerpapst


----------



## Eilenburger (29. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hey Papst,

also ich fische meine Stinte/Kaulis auch mit 10 - 12 g.
Angelst du vom Boot oder vom Ufer aus?

Da ich vom Boot aus angle bin ich nicht so auf die Weite angewiesen...ich lege da eher Wert auf längere Absinkphasen.
Solltest du vom Ufer aus Angeln musst du halt nen Kompromiss finden zwischen Weite und Absinkphasen. Allerdings wirken da ja auch andere Faktoren mit auf die Wurfweite ein...wie zum Beispiel Rolle, Rute, Schnur und Wurfstil!


----------



## Fischerpapst (30. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderkant Kauli*

Hi Eilenburger

Ich angle vom Ufer aus. Rolle RedArc 10400, Schnur ZanderPro 0,15 ,  Faulenzerrute von J. Str..

mfg Fischerpapst


----------

